

Changing a headline improved conversion by 90% - quellhorst
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/using-ab-split-testing-to-refine-your-startups-positioning-90-increase-in-conversion-rate

======
oscardelben
Maybe it was because the winning one was better describing what the company
does? I personally would not understand what the company does from the other
headlines. Anyway it was a wise choice to leave out guesswork and use a/b
testing.

~~~
paraschopra
Yes exactly. Their original headline ("Businesses grow faster online!") did
not hit their customers' pain point directly as they adopted (the very famous)
benefits not feature mantra. What worked for CityCliq was "Create a webpage
for your business" which is clearly a feature (apparently which provides a lot
of benefits).

Moral of the story is to A/B test even the most obvious advice. You can never
do enough of A/B testing.

------
paraschopra
Someone is supposedly making new accounts for commenting on this story! HN
needs a better fraud detection system, no?

------
cjgrego
With picking a winner I think it is just important to review what didn't work.
In this case the other headlines were more generic and found on many web sites
that do online advertising. However, not all allow you to develop your own web
page. There probably are many other variables but regardless. Very nice test.
Glad it was conclusive.

------
davidedicillo
let me guess, we are going to see a lot of people using this title right above
their "See Plans and Pricing" button.

Anyway, good job, A/B rocks, lot of people are leaving on the table a lot of
conversions cause they are too lazy to test and track stuff.

------
shorepound
awesome!

------
ricottapark
@oscardelben -- exactly.

~~~
omarchowdhury
Are we on Twitter?

------
madmonk42002
Great story!

